# Anyone keep axolotls?



## weebarney (10 April 2014)

As title really. Are they easy to keep? Do they prefer to live in groups or by them selves? And do two makes get on ?


----------



## budley95 (10 April 2014)

Other halfs younger brouther does. He had 2 males, one of them died very unexplainably (he's had it for a year already) about 4 months ago, but they both got on well and the other one is still in a tank with a gold fish. Easy enough that I can feed them if need be! Weird if a leg falls off for the tank being too hot as it grows back (heater got stuck on for some reason!)


----------



## YasandCrystal (10 April 2014)

My eldest son keeps them. He had 2 'Iron' and 'Maiden' he had had them for 4 years but Maiden died inexplicably - she got a fungal infection and we tried treating her with the appropriate tincture to add to the water to no avail. Iron is now around 8" long. My son does not heat the tank - the tank is a 4 ft tank with a good quality external filter. Personally I wouldn't keep them with goldfish as they are very dirty and the axolotyls like clean water.
You can feed live shrimp, which we do in the summer when they are available - they love them. My son also buys frozen food from the reptile shop - discus food which I understand contains heart is popular as are the redworm. You can feed them by hand. They make awesome pets. My son's bred constantly, but try as we might we could not manage to keep the babies alive beyond a few days. We thought about getting a crayfish as a companion, but he was worried that the axolotyl may get injured by it. He has snails as company   Small fish would be eaten.


----------



## weebarney (10 April 2014)

Is it easy enough to look after them? I've been reading online about them and it's all a bit too much for my brain to take in what with testing water hardness, ph, and de chlorinating. Maybe it just reads worse than actually doing it?  I'd hate to cause any harm through being a beginner.


----------



## Leo Walker (10 April 2014)

join caudata.org  They shouldnt have heaters or filters and shouldnt be kept with goldfish! They are pretty easy to keep, just do your research on a reputable site first


----------



## weebarney (10 April 2014)

Yes I've already found that site and that's where it starts to sound quite complex to get the water right. They look like fab creatures and I'm looking for something not too high maintenance so we can go away camping and just have someone visit once a day or so.


----------



## Nudibranch (10 April 2014)

I have two, both are seven years old. You definitely should have a filter but use a spraybar as they dont like fast flowing water.


----------



## weebarney (11 April 2014)

What size tank do you have?


----------



## happyclappy (11 April 2014)

i had to look them up as i did not know what they are. a varitey of salamander and not really to my taste, but do look charismatic


----------



## Leo Walker (11 April 2014)

weebarney said:



			Yes I've already found that site and that's where it starts to sound quite complex to get the water right. They look like fab creatures and I'm looking for something not too high maintenance so we can go away camping and just have someone visit once a day or so.
		
Click to expand...

Get a newt  I've got a big paddletail and hes fab! He gets fed weekly at most could easily be left while your away


----------



## weebarney (13 April 2014)

They look sweet too, they almost have an otter type face . Do newts and axolotl prefer company or are they solitary animals?


----------



## Nudibranch (20 April 2014)

Sorry, been on hol ... my axolotls live in a 1 metre tank, it has live plants and two filters but one would be enough. Ideally use an external filter as they are more efficient. Plus you can hide them.
I dont think my axolotls really take much notice of one another so its up to you how many to get! I have a black and a gold. Just make sure they are a similar size and have lots of hiding places. A colleague keeps two in her lab but in a bare tank and they keep eating each others legs...mine seem to coexist just fine.


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 April 2014)

What actually is one?! 
I've seen them in pet shops but are they a fish or amphibian? 
Can they be taken out if water? 
The newts suggestion? What kind of newt? Can you buy them? 
Intrigued....


----------

